# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Ερωτεύτηκα τα ringneck

## marcello

καλημερα σε ολους...

αν και η επικεφαλιδα μ ειναι χωρις καμια υπερβολη περα για περα αληθινη 
θελω να σας καθυσηχασω λεγοντας σας οτι δεν προκειται να παρω αμεσως εναν τετοιο παπαγαλο και αυτο γιατι παρολο που ειναι τοσο ομορφα!!! και το εξυπνα πουλια απο οτι καταλαβα απο το διαβασμα που εχω ξεκινησει για αυτα ειναι πως ειναι δυσκολα πουλια και μαλιστα δεν κανουν για αρχαριους!!!

εγω το μονο που ειχα περα απο σκυλια και ενυδρεια ηταν δυο καναρινια(ειχα πετυχει και αναπαραγωγη)

οποτε θελω πρωτα να εξαντλησω οτι θα μπορουσα να μαθω γι αυτα τα υπεροχα πλασματα απο συνθηκες διαβιωσης μεχρι το πως θα εξημερωθουν,χωρο και ιδανικες διαστασεις διαβιωσης και ολα τα σχετικα που αφορουν ενα παπαγαλο
και εφοσον ειμαι αρκετα σιγουρος για τον εαυτο μ οτι θα ειναι ετοιμος για εναν τετοιο παπαγαλο να ξεκινησω σιγα σιγα να ψαχνω ενα καλο εκτροφεα(ειμαι κατα στην αγορα ζωων απο πετ σοπ)

πριν ξεκινησω τις ερωτησεις που θα συμπληρωνουν σιγα σιγα το παζλ αυτων των παπαγαλων θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ειναι αυτος ο καταλληλος παπαγαλος για να ξεκινησει ενας καλα προετοιμασμενος αρχαριος ¨Η θα επρεπε πρωτα να παω σε κατι πιο ευκολο ετσι ωστε να εξοικιωθω για το μελλον..

----------


## mariakappa

εγω προσωπικα δεν θα ελεγα οτι ειναι δυσκολος απλα ειναι διαφορετικος απο τους αλλους οσον αφορα την συμπεριφορα και την εξημερωση.ειναι πιο πεισματαρικα και αγριευουν αναλογα την περιοδο που διανυουν οπως πχ οταν μπαινουν στην εφηβεια ή οταν θελουν να ζευγαρωσουν.εσυ που θα τον παρεις απο μικρο νομιζω οτι θα τον εξημερωσεις πιο ευκολα.επισης εχουν ενα θεμα με το χωρο τους.δεν θελουν αλλα πουλια.εσυ ομως δεν εχεις αρα δεν θα εχεις προβλημα.

----------


## Τουλα

Παρόλο που δεν εχω μεγάλη εμπειρία στα πουλιά όπως τα παιδιά η συγκεκριμένη ράτσα είναι αξιολάτρευτη. Κάθε μέρα πηγαίνοντας δουλειά συναντάω ένα ringneck εξω από ένα μαγαζί. Του λέω τι κάνεις αγάπη και αρχίζει να μιλάει. Λεει κουκουρούκου κουκου κουνάει το κεφαλάκι δεξιά αριστερά σφιρίζει και δείχνει ότι το χαίρεται που επικοινωνεί. Εχω τρελαθεί μαζί του. Η δε φωνή του είναι σαν μωρού αθώα. Και από ότι ξέρω η κυρία που τον έχει ήταν ασχετη με πουλιά και εκείνος την έκανε να τον λατρεψει.

----------


## Panosfx

Ειναι βρωμιαρικα οπως λιγο πολυ ολοι οι παπαγαλοι.Εγω τον εχω σε ενα τραπεζι που εκει ειναι το κλουβι του κι ο χωρος του.Κουτσουλιες πολλες και τροφη παντου(αν και αυτο το κανουν ολοι οι παπαγαλοι).
Ειναι με τις ωρες του.Την μια θελει χαδια και την αλλη δεν θελει να τον αγγιζω.Λατρευω τις φωνουλες που κανω και μου την σπαει που ενω τον εχω απο μωρακι,ακομα με δαγκωνει αν δεν θελει να τον αγγιζω.
Σχεδον ολη την μερα δεν τον ακουω,δεν ενοχλει καθολου.
Ειναι τρελος ζηλιαρης,δεν θελει να του πειραζω τα παιχνιδια του και δεν θελει οπως ειπε κι η Μαρια αλλα πουλια στον χωρο του,τα δαγκωνει.
Εχει μια ανεξαρτησια οπως περιπου οι γατες κι αυτο ειναι που λατρευω σ'αυτον.

Εγω θα το προτεινα για πρωταρη.Δεν θελει περισσοτερη φροντιδα απο ενα κοκατιλ αρκει να διαβασεις καποια αρθρα που θα βρεις στο φορουμ που αφορουν την φροντιδα τους.Ειναι πιο ησυχα απο τα κοκατιλ,αλλα και πιο αγρια.Ενα ημερο κοκατιλ δεν θα σε δαγκωσει με δυναμη,αυτος ομως ναι.Οπως ειπα γατα!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Το είναι πιο ήσυχα από τα κοκατιλ δεν ισχύει.

----------


## Panosfx

Ισως να ξερεις καλυτερα για να το λες...
Απο προσωπικη εμπειρια παντως το κοκατιλ που ειχα τραγουδαγε και τσιριζε ολη μερα(που λεει ο λογος) και το ρινγκνεκ που εχω τωρα αντε να το ακουσεις 1-2 φορες τη μερα.Σε db ναι ειναι πιο δυνατο το ρινγκνεκ.

----------


## lagreco69

Κωστα ειναι αληθεια! οτι η θεωρια απεχει πολυ απο την πραξη!! αλλα κανεις μας δεν γεννηθηκε μαθημενος. εαν πιστευεις πραγματικα οτι σε ενδιαφερει αυτο το ειδος!! και εισαι αρκετα ενημερωμενος, με το καλο!! να το υιοθετησεις το μικρο σου. ολοι αρχαριοι ειμασταν καποτε!! το forum και να νιωθεις σιγουρος για αυτο!! θα ειμαστε εδω για να σε στηριξουμε σε οτι χρειαστεις!!! σε καμια περιπτωση να μην νιωθεις μονος σου. επισης θα συμφωνησω και εγω με την Nikol οτι το επιπεδο θορυβου του ειναι πιο δυνατο απο ενα cockatiel, ειχε καποτε μια φιλη και οποτε ζηλευε δεν στεκοσουν στο δωματιο απο το κραξιμο που εκανε μεχρι να του δωσει χαδακια. 


*



*

----------


## Panosfx

μαλλον δεν ειχατε γνωρισει το δικο μου κοκατιλ γι'αυτο τα λετε.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
εβγαζε και πολυ πουδρα...ασχετο.

ισως ακομα δεν εχω βγαλει ασφαλη συμπερασματα γιατι το δικο μου ειναι ακομα μικρο.οπως και να χει ομως δεν ειναι δυσκολο πουλι.

----------


## Leonidas

_marceloo...θα  σου πως ξεκινησα με τους παπαγαλους, μικρο παιδακι ημουν εβγαλα καλους βαθμους και ηθελα 2 παπαγαλακια budgie, τα 2 εγιναν 40 καθως κολλησε το μικροβιο ο πατερας μου, μετα απο δυο χρονια επρεπε να τα αποχωριστω, περασαν τα χρονια και 3εμπαρκα στη δουλεια της μητερας μου εμφανιστηκε ενα κατασπρο κοκατιλ ο jhony , εχουν περασει τα χρονια και η μητερα μ εχει ακομη σημαδι απο την προσπαθεια της να το ποιασει, του πηρα ζευγαρι,ειχε γεννες αποτυχημενες, πηρα ακομη ενα ζευγαρι να εχουν παρεα, ημουν χαρουμενος αν και αγρια ειχα μερικες επαφες μαζι τους, ο τζονι ηταν μεγαλος και καποια στιγμη μας αφησε, τα υπολοια υστερα επρεπε να τα δωσω για λογους υγειας χρονου και αλλα,

περασε ενας χρονο και σκαω μυτη στο πετ της γειτονιας μου, και ειχε γεματο ενα καλαθι απο μωρα ringnneck (ασπρα κιτρινα μπλε γκρι) ενα πρασινο αλεξανδρινο και μωρα κοκατιλ, το συναισθημα που ενιωσα οταν αντικρησα τα ringnrck δε μπορω να το περιγραψω οταν τα ειδα ητν η ωρα του ταισματος και τα παιδια μου ειπαν ελα να τα ταισεις θα σου δειξουμε (ειμαστε φιλοι καλοι δεν ημουν ενας αγνωστος) απο ολα τα πλασματακια ξεχωρησε το γκρι ηταν το πιο δυνατο απολα ηταν εκεινο που ανεβηκε πανω στη κουπα ηταν εκεινο που με εκανε να απορρησω αν πρεπει να κανω το επομενο βημα , τα παιδια μου ειπαν "σε διαλεξε" γτ σε κανεναν δε καθοταν φρονιμα και ποτε δεν ειχα κανει κινηση να ανεβει απανω στη κουπα, 

Το μικρο το αποκτησα το ονομασα αγαπη, και περασαμε πολυ ομορφα 2 χρονια, δυστυχως αργοτερα το χασα/μου φυγε το γιατι, επειδη σαν αρχαριος δεν εδωσα βαση σε καποια πραγματα, (καποιοι απο δω μεσα εχουν διαβασει πως συναιβει , αν χρειαστει το ξανα αναφερω)

Απο τοτε μεχρι τωρα εχουν περασει αρκετα χρονια και εχω τωρα 4 ringneck και το συμπερασμα μου ειναι πως αυτο το ειδος δε συγκρινεται με κανενα αλλο, ειναι ατιθασο πουλι πληρως ανεξαρτητο και με συμπεριφορα που θυμιζει ανθρωπου οπως και μεγαλυτερων παπαγαλων.

Αν νιωθεις ετοιμος μεσα σου καντο αυτο το βημα, μια συμβουλη να ναι μικρο αυτο που θα παρεις γιατι τα ενηλικα εκτος αυτου που εχεις δει, εχουν συμπεριφορες δυσκολες ωστε να τα κανεις να σε συμπαθησουν, δε λεω βεβαια πως δε γινεται, η επιλογη δικη σου..>_

----------


## marcello

σας ευχαριστω παιδια για τις συμβουλες σας παρα πολυ και για την στηριξη που λεει ο δημητρης απο το φορουμ...

θελω να ρωτησω τωρα τι διαστασεις κλουβας ειναι ιδανικες για ενα τετοιο παπαγαλο πειραζει να τον βγαζω σε ενα δωματιο 8 τετραγωνικων και να βολταρει εκει ελεγχομενα απο εμενα παντα η ειναι μικρο και αυτο?

----------


## marcello

ενταξει τις ειδα τις διαστασεις σε αυτα που εχει γραψει και ο αλλος φιλος που ενδιαφερεται για ρινγκνεκ..οποτε κρατηστεμονο την δευτερη απορια μου

----------


## Leonidas

_καλημερα marcello 8 τετραγωνικα δωματιο για να πεταει θα ειναι οτι καλυτερο για κεινο..θα πρεπει μονο να μειωσεις πιθανους κινδυνους, αν υπαρχουν παραθυρα να τραβας κουρτινες γτ ελκονται απο το φως, καθρεφτες να σκεπαζεις ή ακομη καλυτερα να απομακρυνεις, και οταν το εχεις μαζι σου στο σπιτι να εισαι σιγουρος πως εχεις κλειστες πορτες παραθυρα._

----------


## marcello

ολα κλειστα θα ειναι οταν με το καλο ερθει αυτη η ωρα...
το αλλο που ηθελα να ρωτησω αν και κατι διαβασα γι αυτο ειναι η θερμοκρασια...το δωματιο δεν εχει σταθερη θερμοκρασια εχω για τον χειμωνα σομπα και για το καλοκαιρι ανεμιστηρα οποτε απο οτι καταλαβαινεις εχει διακυμανσεις η θερμοκρασια επισης εχω διαβασει οτι δεν πρεπει να ειναι σε ρευμα...


κατα ποσο επηρεαζονται τα ρινγκνεκ απο αυτες τις παραμετρους?

----------


## Leonidas

_σωστα διαβασες για το ρευμα, τα ringneck μπορουν να ζησουν και στα χιονια οπως και καποια αλλα ειδη, θα πρεπει να εχεις σταθερες θερμοκαρασιες και να μην ειναι αποτομες οι αλλαγες της θερμοκρασιας οταν ας πουμε το μεταφερεις σε αλλο χωρο, επισης να προσεξεις τις συσκευες που χρησιμοποιεις να τις ασφαλιζεις να μην εχεις κανα ατυχημα...και κατι τελευταιο οσο μπορεις να αποφευγεις την υγρασια, μπορει να κρυωσει ή ακομη να κολλησει μυκητες λογο της υγρασιας, με τη καλη θερμανση τα γλυτωνεις αυτα τα δυο..>_

----------


## lagreco69

Ο Λεωνιδας ειναι expert του ειδους!! και θα σε καλυψει απολυτα!! Διαβασε και αυτο, ειναι απο μεταφραση του google Rose-δακτυλιώθηκε Parakeet - Βικιπαίδεια, την ελεύθερη εγκυκλοπαίδεια.

----------


## marcello

η αληθεια ειναι οτι με την υγρασια θα υπαρχει θεμα γιατι εχω ηδη δυο ενυδρεια αλλα κατι θα κανω και για αυτο

----------


## Leonidas

> Ο Λεωνιδας ειναι expert του ειδους!! και θα σε καλυψει απολυτα!! Διαβασε και αυτο, ειναι απο μεταφραση του google Rose-δακτυλιώθηκε Parakeet - Βικιπαίδεια, την ελεύθερη εγκυκλοπαίδεια.


> :winky: ....!

----------


## Leonidas

> η αληθεια ειναι οτι με την υγρασια θα υπαρχει θεμα γιατι εχω ηδη δυο ενυδρεια αλλα κατι θα κανω και για αυτο



_νωριτερα τα λενα αυτα >...χμμ θα πρεπει να προσεξεις να ειναι κλειστου τυπου ενυδρειο, με καπακι δηλαδη,τα πραγματα που αφορουν το ενυδρειο να μην ειναι εκτεθυμενα γτ μπορει να προκυψει καμια δηλητηριαση, αν εχεις ξυλινη βαση να χεις το νου σου γτ μπορει να στη κανει ροκανιδια, 

για την υγρασια μπορεις να αναβεις πιο συχνα τα φωτα αν γινεται, και πιστευω πως η σομπα θα κανει τη δουλεια της.._

----------


## marcello

δεν ξερω αν εχεις ασχοληθει ποτε με ενυδρεια αλλα ειναι και αυτο λατρεια!!!
και τα δυο εχουν καπακι ξυλινη βαση δεν εχω αλλα ειναι πανω στο γραφειο μ...οποτε βγαινει θα ειμαι και εγω μπροστα...

και μιας και ειπα για ενυδρεια εγω κια κατι παιδια θα λαβουμε μερος σε αυτο τον διαγωνισμο****************οποιος θελει μπορει να ερθει

----------


## jk21

αν θελεις δωσε το κειμενο χωρις λινκ γιατι στην ιστοσελιδα υπαρχουν σπονσορες (pet shop ) και εχουμε κολλημα με τους κανονες

----------


## marcello

συγγνωμη παιδια  
οριστε το κειμενο Από *Παρασκευή 05 Οκτωβρίου έως Κυριακή 07 Οκτωβρίου*, στα πλαίσια του φεστιβάλ «Κατοικίδια εν Δράσει» θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο *ΕΚΕΠ* (12ο Χλμ Αθηνών Λαμίας και Οδυσσέως), σε ειδικά διαμορφωμένο χώρο ο *1ος Διαγωνισμός Δίσκων & Βιοτοπικών Ενυδρείων Ανατολικής Μεσογείου* στην Αθήνα.

----------


## Scarface

ειναι πανεμορφα τα ατιμα τα ρινγκνεκ :Party0024:

----------

